# spinner



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

für was ist die feder


----------



## Kaljan (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:
Die ist für einen weiteren reiz am haken befestigt.


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

nein ich meine die in der mitte wo eigendlich immer das blei ist
der ist auch nur 4g schwer


----------



## Stefan6 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Warum fragste sowas nicht gleich im Laden,wenn Du sowas kaufst???#d#d#d


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Hey Dorschfisher

Der Spinner soll ja auch nicht soviel wiegen. Deshalb kein Blei. Das Teil ist für's oberflächennahe Fischen gedacht.


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

na wozu wohl#d.
damit der spinner fliegen kann natürlich.


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen hab, kam mir so ein Verdacht:m


@topic: Ich denke mal, dass die Feder dazu dient, das Ende der Schlaufe in der Achse, an der der Haken hängt, sicher zu verschliessen


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Das sind ganz besondere Spinner mit Schnellsystem. Vor dem Auswurf mach man ihn hinter sich leicht an einem Stein fest, beim sehr kräftigen Auswurf spannt sich die Feder, der Spinner löst sich und fliegt noch ca 25m weiter. Man muss aber besonders kräftig auswerfen und den Spinner vorher ruhig etwas stärker befestigen da es sonst nicht funktioniert. Man nennt sie auch Weitwurfspinner.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Frage: Für was ist die Feder?

Antwort: Die Feder ist der Köper des Spinners. Die Kugel über der Feder dient als (was weiß ich), damit sich das Blatt leichter dreht. 


Frage: Warum ist es eine Feder?

Antwort: Weil der Spinner dadruch sehr leicht wird und man den Oberflächennah, oder in sehr flachen Wasser, oder über Krautfeldern nutzen kann.


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Das sind ganz besondere Spinner mit Schnellsystem. Vor dem Auswurf mach man ihn hinter sich leicht an einem Stein fest, beim sehr kräftigen Auswurf spannt sich die Feder, der Spinner löst sich und fliegt noch ca 25m weiter. Man muss aber besonders kräftig auswerfen und den Spinner vorher ruhig etwas stärker befestigen da es sonst nicht funktioniert. Man nennt sie auch Weitwurfspinner.




:m:m:m
Muss ich testen!
Was sind dann Weitwurfspulen?


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Justhon schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> Muss ich testen!
> Was sind dann Weitwurfspulen?


 
Na da erziehlt man in Kombination mit dem Spinner Wurfweiten jenseits der 150m. Sind extra für diese Spinner konzipiert worden. Man braucht halt auch besondere Weitwurfschnur. Aber Dorschfischer muss ja auch erst einmal so testen. Die speziellen Spulen und Schnüre wird er sich dann noch holen!


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Hey, ihr seit hier im Junganglerbereich, da muss sowas nicht sein - egal wer die Frage gestellt hat.


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Ich bin doch erst 33 oder willst du sagen das ich alt bin? Also darf ich im Junganglerbereich sein!


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hey, ihr seit hier im Junganglerbereich, da muss sowas nicht sein - egal wer die Frage gestellt hat.



Ist ja gut, ich konnt bei Schuscheks Post nicht anders

Aber nochmal zu deinem Beitrag:
Die Theorie mit der Feder klingt plausibel, aber hätte es nicht folgenden Nachteil, wenn die Feder der Körper des Spinners ist:

Würde sich, wenn nicht noch eine Achse in der Feder drinn wäre (die das Prinzip in Sachen Gewicht ja dann wieder nutzlos machen würde), der Spinner nicht dehnen, und wenn mal ein großer Hecht dran ist, der dünne Draht reißen?


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Das sind ganz besondere Spinner mit Schnellsystem. Vor dem Auswurf mach man ihn hinter sich leicht an einem Stein fest, beim sehr kräftigen Auswurf spannt sich die Feder, der Spinner löst sich und fliegt noch ca 25m weiter. Man muss aber besonders kräftig auswerfen und den Spinner vorher ruhig etwas stärker befestigen da es sonst nicht funktioniert. Man nennt sie auch Weitwurfspinner.


und wie geht das mit den stein?


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> und wie geht das mit den stein?




Ich glaubs nicht...

Das war ein Witz. Überleg mal, was passiert wenn du voll durchziehst und der Spinner am Stein hängt?


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> und wie geht das mit den stein?


 Einfach dahinterhaken. Darf natürlich kein runder sein und natürlich auch kein allzu kleiner. Man kann ihn zur Not auch mit einer Hakenspitze in die Borke von einem Baum stechen. Der löst sich beim Auswurf automatisch.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Justhon schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, ich konnt bei Schuscheks Post nicht anders
> 
> Aber nochmal zu deinem Beitrag:
> Die Theorie mit der Feder klingt plausibel, aber hätte es nicht folgenden Nachteil, wenn die Feder der Körper des Spinners ist:
> ...




Öhm da sollte eigendlich eine durchgehende Achse drin sein, also ist die Feder wie ein normaler Köper nur auf die Achse draufgeschoben.


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

wie soll man einen stein haken?


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> und wie geht das mit den stein?


:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Öhm da sollte eigendlich eine durchgehende Achse drin sein, also ist die Feder wie ein normaler Köper nur auf die Achse draufgeschoben.



Das meinte ich eigentlich auch, und so kann sie dann die Schlaufe unten am Spinner festhalten...aber welchen Sinn hätte dann sonst die Feder? Der Gewichtsvorteil wär dann doch unwahrscheinlich, also kann man sie doch gleich weglassen!


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> wie soll man einen stein haken?




Tust du nur so oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?

(die Frage ist in keinster Weise ironisch)


Edit: Mit Illexwobblern klappts am besten!


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen wie man da ein stein festmacht


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen wie man da ein stein festmacht





Man soll auch nirgendwo einen Stein festmachen!

Das war ein Witz/Verarsche oder wie auch immer!
Wenn du durchziehst, reißt dir die Schnur und dein Spinner ist auf nimmer WIedersehen weg!!:q


(Sorry Schuschek, dass ich dir den Spaß verdorben hab)


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Einfach drauf auf den Haken siehe Bild. Sorry für das schlechte Beispiel. Beim Auswurf lost sich der Drilling vom Stein


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

also den stein am drilling fest machen?


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Genau wie auf dem Bild! Funktioniert wunderbar! Ist meine Lieblingsmethode


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> also den stein am drilling fest machen?


nein den drilling am stein.


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

und eenn nur große aber wie sollen die steine daran halten ich möcht das nachher mal ausprobieren
 da kann man ja nur steine mit löcher nehmen oder nicht?


----------



## Schuschek (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Ja, die mit den Löchern ´sind ideal dafür!
So Leute ich muss jetzt mal los ein paar Weitwurfspinner holen und nen großen Ziegelstein. Will Heute Abend noch auf Hecht.


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

loht das jetz noch auf hecht mit spinner?


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

mit den weitwurfspinnern auf jeden fall.
die hechte stehen jetz nämlich immer am entgegengesetzten ufer.


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

und ich bin gott
aber nachher is doch schnell dunkel


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> und ich bin gott
> aber nachher is doch schnell dunkel



den letzten Teil des Satzes verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Justhon schrieb:


> Das meinte ich eigentlich auch, und so kann sie dann die Schlaufe unten am Spinner festhalten...aber welchen Sinn hätte dann sonst die Feder? Der Gewichtsvorteil wär dann doch unwahrscheinlich, also kann man sie doch gleich weglassen!




Naja dann hängt das Spinnerblat kurz vorm Drilling, also ist das wie so ein Platzhalter. Man könnte auch Kunststoffperlen oder sowas da draufziehen. Aber die können, bei würfen gegen Steine oder sowas kaputtgehen.


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

ja nachher ist doch schnell dunkel denn lohnt das doch nichtmehr mit kustködern oder doch?


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Klar, die Dämmerung ist immer gut um noch an Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## Justhon (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Naja dann hängt das Spinnerblat kurz vorm Drilling, also ist das wie so ein Platzhalter. Man könnte auch Kunststoffperlen oder sowas da draufziehen. Aber die können, bei würfen gegen Steine oder sowas kaputtgehen.




okay, das ist plausibel.


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Habe meine besten Hechte in der späten Dämmerung mit Weitwurfködern und spezieller Federaufladung gefangen. Hast Du bei dem Spinner mal geschaut, ob an der Feder so ein kleiner Haken ist, den man am Spinnerblatt einhängen kann? Damit ziehst Du auf die ersten 10 Meter den Spinner so zu sagen wie eine Uhrfeder auf, und die zweiten 10 Meter macht das Spinnerblatt von der sich wieder abwickelnden Feder von alleine - Schau mal, ob dieses kleine Häkchen an der Feder noch vorhanden ist, wenn nicht, würde ich sofort beim Händler reklamieren - ist nämlich Beschiss.

Martin


----------



## Lasko (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@ Schuschek:

|muahah:

Mal im Ernst, auf diese Fragen kann man doch nicht mehr ernsthaft antworten!


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Habe meine besten Hechte in der späten Dämmerung mit Weitwurfködern und spezieller Federaufladung gefangen. Hast Du bei dem Spinner mal geschaut, ob an der Feder so ein kleiner Haken ist, den man am Spinnerblatt einhängen kann? Damit ziehst Du auf die ersten 10 Meter den Spinner so zu sagen wie eine Uhrfeder auf, und die zweiten 10 Meter macht das Spinnerblatt von der sich wieder abwickelnden Feder von alleine - Schau mal, ob dieses kleine Häkchen an der Feder noch vorhanden ist, wenn nicht, würde ich sofort beim Händler reklamieren - ist nämlich Beschiss.
> 
> Martin


da ist keiner dranne


----------



## Mefotom (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@dorschfischer#d

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Dorschalex (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Mensch Junge die ver...eiern dich die ganze zeit mit den Steinen!!! Mein Gott nochmal! Aber hat Spaß gemacht das zu lesen!!!|supergri


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@Schuschek

Muss das sein?!
Irgend ein Jungangler, der von nichts eine Ahnung hat hält sich mal an deine Verarschung!
Was dann? 
Hast du auch mal klein angefangen oder bist du allwissend zum angeln gekommen?

Gruß west


----------



## Fishing_Girl (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Da bekommt der Begriff Spinner doch mal eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> da ist keiner dranne




Schau mal was ich geschrieben habe:



> Schau mal, ob dieses kleine Häkchen an der Feder noch vorhanden ist, wenn nicht, würde ich sofort beim Händler reklamieren - ist nämlich Beschiss.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> Da bekommt der Begriff Spinner doch mal eine ganz andere Bedeutung




#6#6#6

@ Der Junge der diese Steinmethode nach machen will,
    lass dich nicht verarschen von denen aber danke das du so 
    naiv warst war echt lustig das hier zu lesen :vik:!

mfg Marvin

Fakt ist:

Feder ist das für,
-stabilität
-wenig gewicht
u.s.w!

Vergiss einfach alles und werf deinen Spinner ins Wasser !Fertig #6


----------



## Justhon (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Vergiss einfach alles und werf deinen Spinner ins Wasser !Fertig #6




Ohne Stein! Du wirst auch so was fangen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Schuschek (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



west1 schrieb:


> @Schuschek
> 
> Muss das sein?!
> Irgend ein Jungangler, der von nichts eine Ahnung hat hält sich mal an deine Verarschung!
> ...


*Ja, was ist denn dann? Jeder klar denkende Mensch mit einem IQ von 7 (Knäkebrot kann ab einen IQ von 6 sprechen) wird doch wohl das unterscheiden können!!!*
*Was hast denn du für ein Problem? Wurde ja schließlich von vielen geschrieben das es QUATSCH ist! Fühlst du dich etwa dazu berufen ein MORALAPOSTEL zu sein?**Du merkst wohl gar nicht das er alle nur zum Narren hält?*
*Kleiner Tipp: Man kann die große rote Schrift auch noch Fett machen, dann kann man es auf dem Monitor sogar fühlen!*


----------



## west1 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@Schuschek

*Ich hab kein Problem. 

Dorschfisher ist schließlich nicht der einzige der hier mit liest!

Irgendein Jungangler hält sich mal an deinen hier geschriebenen Quatsch und schrotet seine vom Taschengeld ersparte Rute! 
Nicht jeder hat das Geld sich gleich eine neue zukaufen.

Ist das Fett genug? Kannst du’s fühlen?:q

Gruß west*


----------



## Schuschek (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@west1
Das du dich sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlst und an die Decke gehst war mir schon klar! Mit deinen über 40 Jahren sogar! 
Jaaa ich fühle es!!!! Kommt richtig gut!!! Schade das es nicht noch größer geht! Aber bekommst du bestimmt auch noch hin! Mit Verlaub gesagt, ist deine Art der angefangenen Diskusion aber nicht unbedingt für die Jugend gedacht!

Jeder andere Jungangler kann denken und merkt selbst das es Müll ist! Kann es sein das du meinen Tipp ausprobiert hast und deswegen so stinkig bist?


----------



## west1 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

War nur Schriftgröße *5* geht bis *7*:q
Gruß west


----------



## duck_68 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@west1

alles klar bei Dir????

oder willst Du Dich auf die Stufe mit dorschfischer stellen.....


----------



## duck_68 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Schuschek schrieb:


> @west1
> Das du dich sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlst und an die Decke gehst war mir schon klar! Mit deinen über 40 Jahren sogar!
> Jaaa ich fühle es!!!! Kommt richtig gut!!! Schade das es nicht noch größer geht! Aber bekommst du bestimmt auch noch hin! Mit Verlaub gesagt, ist deine Art der angefangenen Diskusion aber nicht unbedingt für die Jugend gedacht!
> 
> Jeder *andere* Jungangler kann denken und merkt selbst das es Müll ist! Kann es sein das du meinen Tipp ausprobiert hast und deswegen so stinkig bist?




:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Lasko (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

@ west 1:

Das ist doch wirklich nicht schlimm, was Schuschek schreibt!
So dumm kann niemand sein, dies auszuprobieren! Hoffe ich zumindest...

Davon mal abgesehen, bin ich langsam überzeugt, dass Dorschfischer hier alle verarschen will!!!

Diese brutalst naiven Fragen können unmöglich ernst gemeint sein!


----------



## Stetten (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Ich schmeis mich weg. Dorschfisher ist ja schon ne absolute Granate im Board, dem kann man es nicht mal krumm nehmen sondern nur schmunzeln. Aber west1 ist ja noch nen Zacken verschäfter. Hallo Hubert (genannt west1, Jugendwart ohne Jugendleiterschein), bei dem was du hier zum besten gibst bezweifle ich ganz stark deine Eignung für die Jugend! Vielleicht solltest du diesen Schein mal ganz schnell machen, damit du verstehen kannst das Jugendliche nicht blöd sind. In diesem Tread haben einige Jungangler vernünftig geantwortet die es verstanden haben. Deine Posts sind eher lapidar und nur zum stänkern da. Es gibt einen schönen Kurs, der heist: "Methodik und Didaktik" solltest du mal besuchen!
Ich lehne mich jetzt mit meiner Vermutung sicherlich sehr weit aus dem Fenster, aber kann es sein das du vielleicht einen zweiten Account hast und Dorschfisher bist? Um ein bisschen als Jugendwart extrem dumme Fragen zu stellen?


----------



## west1 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Dorschfisher bin ich nicht!
Herscht hier Meinungsfreiheit oder nicht?

Aber vielleicht will ich auch nur stänkern. Wer weiß#c

Thema für mich erledigt!
Ihr dürft aber ruhig noch weiter lästern.

Gruß west


----------



## Pescador (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Ich schmeis mich weg. Dorschfisher ist ja schon ne absolute Granate im Board, dem kann man es nicht mal krumm nehmen sondern nur schmunzeln. Aber west1 ist ja noch nen Zacken verschäfter. Hallo Hubert (genannt west1, Jugendwart ohne Jugendleiterschein), bei dem was du hier zum besten gibst bezweifle ich ganz stark deine Eignung für die Jugend! Vielleicht solltest du diesen Schein mal ganz schnell machen, damit du verstehen kannst das Jugendliche nicht blöd sind. In diesem Tread haben einige Jungangler vernünftig geantwortet die es verstanden haben. Deine Posts sind eher lapidar und nur zum stänkern da. Es gibt einen schönen Kurs, der heist: "Methodik und Didaktik" solltest du mal besuchen!
> Ich lehne mich jetzt mit meiner Vermutung sicherlich sehr weit aus dem Fenster, aber kann es sein das du vielleicht einen zweiten Account hast und Dorschfisher bist? Um ein bisschen als Jugendwart extrem dumme Fragen zu stellen?


 
Hoppla, da nimmt aber jemand den Mund sehr voll.

Da hat sein bissiger Hund möglicherweise mehr Charakterstärke vorzuweisen?


----------



## duck_68 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Ich schmeis mich weg. Dorschfisher ist ja schon ne absolute Granate im Board, dem kann man es nicht mal krumm nehmen sondern nur schmunzeln. Aber west1 ist ja noch nen Zacken verschäfter. Hallo Hubert (genannt west1, Jugendwart ohne Jugendleiterschein), bei dem was du hier zum besten gibst bezweifle ich ganz stark deine Eignung für die Jugend! Vielleicht solltest du diesen Schein mal ganz schnell machen, damit du verstehen kannst das Jugendliche nicht blöd sind. In diesem Tread haben einige Jungangler vernünftig geantwortet die es verstanden haben. Deine Posts sind eher lapidar und nur zum stänkern da. Es gibt einen schönen Kurs, der heist: "Methodik und Didaktik" solltest du mal besuchen!
> Ich lehne mich jetzt mit meiner Vermutung sicherlich sehr weit aus dem Fenster, aber kann es sein das du vielleicht einen zweiten Account hast und Dorschfisher bist? Um ein bisschen als Jugendwart extrem dumme Fragen zu stellen?




|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Stetten (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Hoppla, da nimmt aber jemand den Mund sehr voll.
> 
> Da hat sein bissiger Hund möglicherweise mehr Charakterstärke vorzuweisen?


Dito, der erste Satz passt aber nicht mit dem letzten überein! Das Kompliment gebe ich in diesem Fall gerne wieder zurück...

Kann sein das ich den Mund zu voll nehme, hatte aber auch geschrieben das ich mich hiermit mal sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehne.
Naja, wenn man mal die Avatarbilder vergleicht! Dorschfisher hat zwei Barsche im Gras zu liegen und bei west1 sind es zwei Hechte im Gras....
Ist aber halt nur ne Vermutung!


----------



## Lasko (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: spinner*

Kommt Jungs, zofft euch nicht wegen so nem Scheiß!

Vertrete eh die Meinung, dass uns Dorschfischer verarschen will...Also von daher, kein Grund zum Streiten!


----------

